# Community > Clubs >  The Dick Travis VC Trophy 2014

## DAF

*A National Competition for  .303 Target Rifles*

*Hosted by Karori Rifle Club*
A competition for .303 Range Rifles will be held on Saturday 22nd and Sunday 23rd March 2014 on Historic Trentham Rifle Range at distances of 300, 500 and 600 yards.

Signing-in and scrutineering will be from 09:45 a.m. Saturday 22nd March 2014 at Karori Rifle Club.

Competition will commence at 12:45 p.m. on Saturday 22nd March 2014 at 300 yards. 
It will continue in the morning of Sunday 23rd March 2014 with 500 and 600 yards. 

Prize-giving following shooting on Sunday afternoon.Invite and Entry documents are attached containing further information

Please visit Welcome to the Karori Rifle Club for more information and invite and entry forms

----------


## DAF

DTVC invite.pdf

----------


## ebf

hehe, I always think of myself shooting on "vintage" class with the Omark, but this is pre-historic class  :Psmiley:

----------


## DAF

You would be surprised how accurate these .303's are. 
Mine came out of the grease and only had 102 rounds put through it and shoots a good group.

I shot it last year and had a great time, it was funny going from a match rifles where the trigger set at about an once to the creepy heavy 5 pound plus of the .303

you should enter  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

Can't shoot off slings because of stuffed elbow... I'll come do scoring or spectate.

----------

